# end grain coffee table movement?



## brown down (May 18, 2014)

I have a thread on a coffee table I am building for my parents out of a pretty large cookie off an English walnut tree. Now here is where I am at a road block. End grain doesn't move in the normal sense. I am going to be using two hollowed out large branch sections prob three for the base. now to allow for movement its going to have a constant cupping action from season to season. what would be my best option for this.

I don't want one leg up and having that rocking action. will a tenon mounted to each leg that floats work and allow that much movement. Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks Jeff


----------



## ButchC (May 18, 2014)

If you use a triangular pattern for the legs then all three will always be on the floor. 

Think milking stool ot bar stool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2014)

hmmmmmm the limbs i am using are around 8-10 inches hollowed out. is it possible for two of them to hold a majority of the weight when cupped? this isn't a symmetrical piece nor is the thickness. so if two of them are placed closer to the center of gravity of the slab compared to the other, is it possible for that to come up or no? this slab is 4" by an odd 40" plus roundish


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

If I read you right, you're talking about longitudinal shrinkage. It's not a concern in your situation.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2014)

thats exactly what I was talking about thanks. I looked in all of my books, but found nothing. I just looked that up, thank you, now I know the correct terminology for wood movement


----------

